# need help in doing elective



## alaa (Sep 22, 2008)

hello everyone,

I'm a 5th year medical student and I am planning to do my elective training next year.#cool 

I'm a muslim girl attending Jordan University medical school and i really want to do the elective in the USA so I need the help and advice from all of you medical students of America in deciding in which STATE i will be more comfortable as a muslim person especially after 9/11 !! #confused 

I read that most of the muslim population is in California but I'm really not sure.#confused 

Thanks in advance.
have a nice day #grin


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello, Well i think that you are fearing America a lot more than Muslims should. My relatives are in USA most of them are doctors. Being Muslim women they have never faced any Islamophobia or racisim. They live in Chicago,Illinois. An advice is that try doing your electives in Hospitals in big cities of USA not rural areas because Americans of rural areas are mostly conservatives and may have strong anti-Islamic sentiments. I recommend you to try for Mayo Clinic or John Hopkins medical school. But even if you end up some where else dont worry, you'll be absolutely fine in USA.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, that's definitely not what should be guiding your decision on where to apply for an elective. Regardless of which state you go to you shouldn't have any trouble. 

Instead you should be considering things such as which hospitals are ranked highly in the fields that you're interested in.


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

If you are really concerned about that problem, than like someone said, don't apply in rural areas, or the southern states.

But honestly that's something you shouldn't be concerned about. Majority of the people here are open minded.


----------



## alaa (Sep 22, 2008)

THANX #happy


----------



## SaneelaAltaf (Nov 19, 2007)

What documents do u need to apply for an elective in the USA?What formalities do u need to cover?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You should have your school transcripts, a recommendation letter from your dean, a CV, a letter of intent/expectations, and if you are doing a clinical elective, then you also need proof of health/malpractice insurance plus a record of vaccinations.


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

MastahRiz, can a first year student apply for Research and Clinical electives in USA and Pakistan, or we have to be atleat in out third year to do that?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You can apply for a research elective as early as you like, though it's wise to have a good amount of basic sciences knowledge first. You can do two types of research- basic sciences, or clinical. However, if you haven't had any patient interaction and no experience in rotations, then you're better off limiting yourself to basic sciences research.

I did my first basic sciences research elective in the middle of my second year and luckily it went well.


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

what are the requirements and procedure of applying for a research elective?


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Rizwan where did u do your first basic sciences research and what was the topic.Did you get published for that??? or did u get letter of recommendation??


----------

